# best hand held microscope?



## blowinthatloud (May 11, 2015)

i have an eye loupe an i dont really like it, i have not so perfect vision an no matter what i do i cant get a good view thru it, can anyone recommend a handheld microscope or something different from a regular loupe to help my old blind eye out! Thank you..BtL


----------



## Hackerman (May 11, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-LED-L...488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0dc31080

You can get these on Ebay or Amazon, whichever you choose. Search "60x magnifier" for results.


----------



## MR1 (May 11, 2015)

Been using the older version of this for more than 15 years. Like Hackerman's link , simple but effective.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Lumagny-7513-30x-Illuminated-Microscope/dp/B000TWR33Q%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q%26tag%3Dduckduckgo-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB000TWR33Q"]http://www.amazon.com/Lumagny-7513-30x-Illuminated-Microscope/dp/B000TWR33Q%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q%26tag%3Dduckduckgo-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB000TWR33Q[/ame]


----------



## jonnylorenzo (May 20, 2015)

I just got mine in the mail today! Its really cool these are actually meant for currency but they have two different types of LED which is pretty cool


----------

